# Shrimps with green neon tetras experience



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought six green neons and six chili rasboras online. However I was shipped only two chili rasboras as they went out of stock. I put all fish in my shrimp tank. Six green neons and two chili rasboras. 

Everything looked fine. Fish didn't noticing any shrimp. I saw one very tiny shrimp moved but green neons didn't pay attention. However today I woke up and turn on lights and observed tank. After few minutes I saw one green neon bit one cherry shrimp. I thought maybe a mistake or curiosity by neon. But neon again bit after some time. Then again after like five minute but then I didn't see any nipping again and they arent touching shrimps anymore. 

But this made me concerned about keeping them with my Shrimps as I suspect they may nip at shrimps again and specially at night after lights went off. 

What you guys suggest that shall I re home them or watch them? So far I didn't see any nipping for hours but I ak now concerned specially after lights will go off. What you say?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Personally, I'd recommend separating them... unless you don't mind your shrimp getting eaten by the fish. If you plan on keeping them together, then the shrimp need a *ton* of places to hide, then they might do okay if the fish pick off a shrimp every now and then... but you really need a thriving shrimp population for that.

I've heard that tetras may "gang up" on adult shrimp - so even if they can't fit it in their mouth, doesn't mean they wont go after something larger than themselves.


Feel free to not take my word for it, though! The only fish here are kuhli loaches and one sad pygmy cory! They don't currently live with shrimp, but the kuhli loaches were kept with shrimp before. Didn't see any hunting shrimp.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm blaming my green neons for a decline in my RCS colony in one tank. I had kerri tetras and dwarf pencilfish along with a few cories in there for a long while with a thriving shrimp colony. I used to sell some RCS from this tank to my LFS to keep the numbers manageable. The green neons were the last fish added and since then I've noticed a sharp decline in the RCS - they're still there, but not in numbers I would pull for sale. 

I have chilis with RCS in another tank and the RCS are thriving there. I also have dwarf pencilfish in another tank with WCMM and that RCS population is also thriving. So in my case, it looks like the green neons are the culprits. If your RCS colony is large, it may sustain itself, but the green neons may keep the numbers lower than you expect.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tetras will very happily eat baby shrimp, and may gang up on adult shrimp and either kill them or chase them into hiding. They can be startlingly vicious once they figure out something is edible. If you leave the green neons in, you'll have fewer shrimp, and they'll hide a lot more.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks a lot everyone for replies. I removed all fish already and it will be a shrimp only tank from now on.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for replies. I removed all fish already and it will be a shrimp only tank from now on.


If you find more chilis those would be fine with the shrimp and even shrimplets.


----------

